# Gabapentin - use it?



## HTP (Aug 12, 2013)

Any one use Gabapentin

Gabapentin can be hard to understand / take. So here is some information about gabapentin from what has happened to be over the years of it.
Good things about gabapentin are, a side effect 1-8 people get is major sex drive. It also can give you a huge burst of energy. I will be talking about the energy part.
I had 600mg gabapentin for about 10 years. I was taking 4000mg a day. When I would go get a refill the bottle where the size of a rockstar. They really weighed a crap load. If you take 100 - 300mg a day the odds are it is going to give you dry mouth, or make you sleepy. Once you start getting into the 2000 - 3000 mg you get hyper and a huge sex drive. So, when I know I have a huge day this is how I would take it.

Wake up, take 3 600mgs
Wait till I start to feel it just a tad of a push. You will (or I did) lose the feeling oh how tight of a item i was holding onto. Thats because of how it works with your nerves. 
As soon as that start, RIGHT as it hit, take 3 more. At this point I am wired with in a hour. This energy rush will last me about 8-12 hours. But as soon as it starts to wear off, you will crash like a stone off a tall building. To keep the rush going you need to work out the time it will start to wear off. At around hour 8-9 if you are rally in tune with your body you can start to feel it. You need to really know because if you miss time it you are fucked. Take 2 more. then 2 more and 2 more and 2 more each time you start to slide down. You can ride this wave for 4-6 days no sleep. However I must warn you. If you miss time a dose, all that built up energy will melt so fast. If you feel it melting, and not "slowing" you missed timed it. Stop. Go to bed. If you take 2,3,4,6,10 more the only thing that is going to happen is. All the energy that pill would have given you will now turn into energy to sleep.
You will now sleep that much longer. It really sucks donkey dicks to time this medication wrong. Once you crash, you will crash fast and fall to sleep anywhere. Red light, stop sign, driving at 100mph, shower, bath tub.
Be safe, be smart, have fun.
Any questions, ask away.


----------



## nikk2051 (Aug 12, 2013)

Bro I have been taking gabapentin for some years now for nerve damage and I have no idea what your taking but gabapentin relieves my pain in my legs I wish it gave me a burst of energy I felt out of body and sick to my stomach. That's why I switched to smoking marijuana then taking pills I had to get off all the drug that dulled my sences


----------



## HTP (Aug 12, 2013)

It helps with my pain when I was on it.
But when I was on it, I did not think it did any thing. But now that I have been off of it for 7 months now. I can see what it did do and miss what little it did help.
It does nothing at lower doses. You really need to be pushing 3000mg for any thing to help. But once you do that you will lose the feeling of grip in your finger tips and drop shit all the time.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 12, 2013)

nikk2051 said:


> Bro I have been taking gabapentin for some years now for nerve damage and I have no idea what your taking but gabapentin relieves my pain in my legs I wish it gave me a burst of energy I felt out of body and sick to my stomach. That's why I switched to smoking marijuana then taking pills I had to get off all the drug that dulled my sences


Lyrica is better. Same class, different subtype...great for bipolars, energizes, promotes organizational skills, or for just getting over that "hump" to NoMedVille. That's my ultimate town to live in LOL


----------



## HTP (Aug 12, 2013)

I was on Pregabalin in the hospital for a while. But once I got out they moved me to gabapentin. I have never been able to get a Pregabalin script again. Every time I ask to try it, they say its the same as gabapentin so use that.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 12, 2013)

I was bout to say that nikk ."Persons who accidentally or intentionally ingested overdoses have manifested drowsiness, blurred vision, slurred speech and somnolence or coma." What your describing is not gabapentin, it just doesn't produce those side effects, it actually kinda does the opposite it decreases excitement in the brain


----------



## HTP (Aug 12, 2013)

I am not the only person reporting this. Look around. I am also bipolar, that might help or not? Either way these are my effects and I was taking it for near 10 years at 4,000mg prescribed to me daily.


----------



## Sir.Ganga (Aug 12, 2013)

Lyrica is what I am prescribed now and I have been on it for 2 years now. Gabapentin was before that for 3 years. I don't know what your taking but neither will give me that effect. The reasons your dosage goes up is your tolerance level. 4000mg seem like a lot but with years use...not really. Both will not be useful for me soon as I am becoming tolerant to the lyrica now. I wish...


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm just saying from a pharmacological stand point that shouldn't happen, it works by lowering activity.. if you like it more power to ya 
"Even in low doses, gabapentin causes sensations of reduced acute pain and reduced anxiety. Larger doses can cause the user to become numb and even fully insensate. However tolerance to gabapentin occurs extremely rapidly with recreational use, with the user often needing to double the dosage within a day or two of misuse. Because of this it is widely regarded as having little or no potential for misuse, it is often a misused drug in Canadian Northern communities and among inmates in California State prisons".....


----------



## HTP (Aug 12, 2013)

Read the studies on it. They say at higher doses that the sleepy side effects are much less.
Look around for information about sex drive. Its a very common side effect. No one has a huge sex drive from taking a medication that puts them to sleep.
Here sexy, let me stick it in your ear while I am asleep.

I would also like to add I guess. For me there is about a 1 in 10 chance of this going really wrong and passing the FUCK out.
If I take my 4000mg all at once like they tell me too, I fall asleep. Mad fast. 6 days was my max.
If i take it in step stages like I posted, and ride it - I can stay up damn near for ever.
The only other drug I take is Lamotrigine 400mg for my bipolar.I 
am just trying to throw some information out there, maybe if it helps some one like me grand! If not - well you are already taking it so keep taking it if it helps you. If it does not, stop taking it, it can be a evil drug.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 14, 2013)

I've been on gabapentin for years due to
Neuropathic pain down my legs. I really can't comment on there being any negative side effects as I take 2400 mg a day and it quiets the nerve pain. 

Truly see no recreational value to the drug and am glad it does what it does, stopping nerve pain. Tried Lyrica, fuck that noise. Way more negative side effects


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 16, 2013)

I was prescribed gaba for my mood disorders. Its actually for seizures. Also prescribed for pain and sleep neurological pain specifically. I can tell you its nothing really. I pop those suckers when I drink. With my drink actually. And I can notice that I'm not an aggressive drunk when I do. Also goes grewt with pot. But the tolerance builds up quick. I do t see myself taking 3200 mg of it. Really kinda placebo for me. 

I'll just stick to coke


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 16, 2013)

I've been given low doses of it for neuropathic pain and found it didn't really do anything for me. Seemed to make other drugs have slightly different effects, I never tried to take enough to make it psychoactive.


----------



## nikk2051 (Aug 16, 2013)

I use to take two 300mg tabs three times a day for neuraphay pain glad to say I'm off of them


----------



## HTP (Aug 17, 2013)

Ya guys.
It really only helps for pain and such at super high levels. 3200mg is near the fda level. There have been a few studies done on it about low level dose causes more side effects then higher.
There are some reports about what it does to me also. But maybe, but I figured I would post it as a FYI.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> I've been given low doses of it for neuropathic pain and found it didn't really do anything for me. Seemed to make other drugs have slightly different effects, I never tried to take enough to make it psychoactive.


Once, just once, a 1800-mg dose pushed me over the threshold. I spent ten glorious minutes communing with the Gardeners of the Big Bang.


----------



## sonar (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm actually on 400mg 3x a day for a few months now. I was also on a similar dose about 10 years ago. Think after this bottle is gone I'm not even gonna waste my time and money getting it refilled. Doesn't do anything for me. I have 2 herniated discs that is putting pressure on my sciatic nerve and I pretty much live in constant pain.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 17, 2013)

roseypeach said:


> Lyrica is better. Same class, different subtype...great for bipolars, energizes, promotes organizational skills, or for just getting over that "hump" to NoMedVille. That's my ultimate town to live in LOL


lyrica rocks meh world and stuff!


----------

